# UPS Suggestion



## mandarpalshikar (Jan 5, 2013)

Friends, Please go through my rig in the signature and suggest me a good UPS. I would be adding one more 23" LED monitor in a month or two. Cash to spare on this is maximum 10k. Even a 5 mins backup on full load while gaming would be sufficient for me to shut off the system.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 5, 2013)

APC 1.1 Kva UPS?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jan 6, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> APC 1.1 Kva UPS?



From where to buy ? In Pune, APC are very costly. I can order from any online shop. Just give me the link.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 6, 2013)

mandarpalshikar said:


> From where to buy ? In Pune, APC are very costly. I can order from any online shop. Just give me the link.



Apc Back Ups 1100va 230v Price In India


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jan 6, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> APC 1.1 Kva UPS?



Errr.. 1.1 Kkva can output 660 watts maximum  I need something which can handle max 800 watts.
I think this would be the best - Theitdepot - APC Back UPS 1500 (BR1500G-IN)
But is there anybody who is selling it for less than that ?



jackal_79 said:


> Apc Back Ups 1100va 230v Price In India



Thx mate. Got this link for 1500va from it - *www.theitdepot.com/details-APC+Back+UPS+1500+(BR1500G-IN)_C37P13868.html
But I know that theitdepot always sell items overpriced. So now finding a seller who can sell at less cost than this.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jan 6, 2013)

here its available
"UPS APC 1500VA BR1500G-IN " @ iTerials


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 6, 2013)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Errr.. 1.1 Kkva can output 660 watts maximum  I need something which can handle max 800 watts.



AFAIK, you wont need a 800W ups. the 1.1kva will be enough to give you a few precious minutes to save your work and shut your PC down.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jan 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> AFAIK, you wont need a 800W ups. the 1.1kva will be enough to give you a few precious minutes to save your work and shut your PC down.



According to my calculations... my rig takes 650 watts under full road... So I'm better safe than sorry by taking a 800 watts capable UPS. I dont want it to trip saying "Overload" 



rajesh.s said:


> here its available
> "UPS APC 1500VA BR1500G-IN " @ iTerials



What site is this ? Never heard of it  Have you purchased anything from here before, if yes then how was your experience with them?


----------



## IndianRambo (Jan 6, 2013)

its a reliable site. its from bangalore.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 6, 2013)

mandarpalshikar said:


> What site is this ? Never heard of it  Have you purchased anything from here before, if yes then how was your experience with them?



Me too.. May be once or twice, but I don't think many people buys things from them...


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jan 7, 2013)

Finally placed order for APC Back-UPS Pro 1500 va with havoknation.


----------



## Myth (Jan 7, 2013)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Finally placed order for APC Back-UPS Pro 1500 va with havoknation.



Price ?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 10, 2013)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Finally placed order for APC Back-UPS Pro 1500 va with havoknation.



Good choice... Both the product and the medium of getting it.


----------

